# 6n baits?



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Tommy, will you carry these again and if so, when do you think you may have some in?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*sixers*

opcorn:


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

opcorn: also the suspense is gettin me!


----------

